
How React Increased Animation Performance Using Fiber - fagnerbrack
https://engineering.hexacta.com/didact-fiber-incremental-reconciliation-b2fe028dcaec
======
pomber
Author here. Nice to see this on HN. Let me know if you have questions.

------
misterbowfinger
Awesome post!

Related - Lin Clark has an amazing talk on explaining React Fiber:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCuYPiUIONs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCuYPiUIONs)

------
seattle_spring
> Author here. Nice to see this on HN. Let me know if you have questions.

Heads up, looks like the authors post is dead as of this comment. ( /u/pomber
)

